
Amazon is working on displays that Apple and Samsung can’t match - ics
http://qz.com/112444/amazon-is-working-on-displays-that-apple-and-samsung-cant-match/
======
mef
The author theorizes that Amazon could combine the Paperwhite display
technology with that of Liquivista to create a reflective full-color display,
but acknowledges that it might take a decade, or never happen at all, and also
there's no evidence to suggest they're currently working on it.

Kind of a fluffy piece, no?

~~~
dataminer
Sometimes I wish there was a way to down vote fluff pieces like these.

------
Groxx
tbh, I suspect the reason ebook readers have been declining in sales is
because _they all suck_. I haven't yet seen one that supports even English and
Japanese, much less math / standard comp-sci notation or a third language, or
has reasonable typography support. Your average Android tablet does all that
and _far_ more, and the prices and weights have been driving down to where
they're competing.

Add to that that your average Android tablet has _far_ better support for
formats, both open and closed (buy an Android, get B&N, Amazon, and almost
every other ebook market. Buy a Kindle, get... Amazon), and you're left with
the screen on one hand and _everything else_ on the other, and surprise
surprise, the other sells better.

but this frustrates me largely because I really _really_ want a good e-ink
reader, because I love reading on it and I love using it in sunlight and I
love more than 12 hours of battery life. And nobody seems willing to hit even
the "not a piece of shit" level, just "better than other ebook readers". where
the heck did it go wrong?

\--- </rant>

this would be nice to see, but I don't really see any evidence that the tech
is right around the corner, much less prepping for release. Lots of words for
a hypothetical.

~~~
vosper
Your standards for a good e-reader are well outside the norm. Most people
simply want something that's small, lightweight, convenient, and easy to read
plain text on. The Kindle is all of those things, and cheap to boot. It's a
shame that you can't find an e-reader that suits you, but for everyone I know
(myself included) the Kindle has made reading much more accessible and
practical (especially if you commute on public transport).

~~~
Groxx
Maybe not so far outside the norm. I want something that can do what books do,
better, without having to move them when I move.

That's it. I am _utterly_ convinced it's possible with only things available
now. None are easy to use, none make it easier to share with friends, none
make it easier to organize or find or buy. I can't find any reason for this.

------
ssafejava
The paperwhite is a nice display, and part of the benefit they claim is that
the light guide combined with a matte screen reduces the amount of
backlighting needed, thus improving battery life. That may be - but another
big factor is the relatively anemic chip compared to phones / tablets /
laptops.

All that aside, I really wish this kind of deliberately misleading comparison
would die:

[http://g-ecx.images-
amazon.com/images/G/01/kindle/dp/2012/KC...](http://g-ecx.images-
amazon.com/images/G/01/kindle/dp/2012/KC/battery-compare._V389693466_.gif)

Why are laptops and tablets and smartphones measured in raw hours, while the
paperwhite is measured in weeks, where one day is half an hour? And then why
plot them on the same graph, indicating that they mean the same thing?

A graph that wasn't intentionally misleading would show the paperwhite with a
bar about 2x the length of the smartphone's - in practice, it gets about 11
hours at full tilt, and about 28 (that's 56 days * .5 hours per day) when
conserving power.

------
pinaceae
pure, speculative BS. choice quote: "This means there is no way of knowing
when, or even if, Amazon will unveil a reflective, full-color display of its
own devising."

modern journalism, aka pulling shit out of your ass and selling it as insight.

------
kken
>Amazon is working on displays that Apple and Samsung can’t match

How does that relate to the fact that Amazon actually bought the company that
developed the new display technology (Liquavista) from Samsung? Something does
not add up...

------
danjayh
I find it interesting that the author blows off mirasol (a technology with
working commercial products on the market) as if it's nothing, but spent the
rest of the article talking about how great Amazon's hypothetical display is
... despite the fact that Amazon hasn't announced anything, much less
demonstrated anything.

